# Sigma 8-16 ??



## Bad Andy (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been saving for a wide angle lens for a while now.  I was considering either the Tokina 12-24 or the Sigma 10-20.  I now see that Sigma makes a 8-16.  The reviews on that lens look pretty good.

Anyone on here have any experience with one?  Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance.

-Andy


----------



## icassell (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm itching to get my hands on one to try.  I use a Sigma 10-20 and absolutely love it, but those extra 2 mm could be a lot of fun.  One downside is that you can't use any filters with it, but CP filters act wierd on an UWA lens anyway.  Here's a review:

Juza Nature Photography


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you Ian.  I was thinking about the filter issue, but have also heard that CPL don't like the super wide-angles.  It looks like the hood will do a good job of protecting the front element from damage, etc.

I would just be excited to try a 121 degree wide angle lens.  I can think of alot of possibilities, and have a few trips to different places coming up, with lots of photo ideas.

-Andy


----------



## Overread (Jul 23, 2010)

The filters thing extends also to the filter holder setups as well -- unless you customise the holder to fit the lens you can't even use ND or ND grad filters in  a filter holder either. However it seems that Lee are making an ultra wide mount (for 150*150 filters) for these new wide angle lenses - it fits the nikon 12-24mm at the moment but htey have plans to make mounts for other lenses (I expect the 8-16mm will be on the watch list)


----------



## Idahophoto (Jul 26, 2010)

The Takina is among my favorite lens in it's class, I find it better than Canon Tamron or the sigma choices. Though I have not tried the 8-16 yet. I have to admit, it would be fun to try it out. Might have to look into it


----------



## Bad Andy (Aug 6, 2010)

Update, well I finally decided, and I went with the Sigma 8-16.  It arrived today from B&H.  The following pics are my first test photos.  It was dark by the time I got home, and I didn't grab my tripod.  All these are straight-out-of-the-camera, and all hand-held.  I can't wait to spend more time with this lens.  I think it will be on my camera for a while.  I love it so far.

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)





5.)





6.)





7.)





Thank's for looking.

-Andy


----------



## icassell (Aug 6, 2010)

That lens looks like it has great potential!  Looking forward to more images! #6 is really cool.


----------



## princealway (Aug 9, 2010)

Continuing our way through the bag of goodies Sigma, we arrive at the widest angle rectilinear done for digital SLR cameras APS-C, in the form of 8-16mm F4.5-5.6 DC HSM. Essentially the equivalent of 12-24mm lens of the company for full-frame, that has a wide angle disorientatingly of view of 121 degrees for exaggerated perspectives. It has a petal-shaped hood, HSM with manual focus full-time, and a focusing distance of 24cm


----------

